# How do I disable sound card accelerator



## rodbram (May 8, 2006)

Yesterday loaded Age of Empires 3 on computer and the game locks up on a regular bases (every 15 minutes or so) and I noticed in the readme file this is a known issue when using soundblaster cards. Advice was to disable sound accelerator. My question is how do I disable sound card acceleration/effects quickly when I play this game??? My computer has all the specs to run the game Windows XP Pro 3.1 P4 1024 Ram 120GB HD and NVidia 6600GT and Audigy 2 ZS Sound Blaster

Thanks:4-dontkno


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

To disable sound card acceleration:

1. Click the Windows Start Button, select Run...
2. In the Run window type "dxdiag" without the quotes.
3. In the dxdiag window, click the sound tab.
4. In the Sound tab, move the bar to the left to set the "Hardware Sound Acceleration Level" to "No acceleration".
5. Click the exit button.
6. Reboot Windows


----------



## rodbram (May 8, 2006)

Thanks, that answered my querie perfectly

Rod


----------

